# how to unroot newest FP1



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

so recently rooted my charge......long story short i need to return it back to verizon and was wondering if anyone has the newest unroot procedure?


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Odin back to ep4

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

JihadSquad said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...unrooted-12711/


Sweet now that your done flaming..... could you possibly post a link to something with working DL?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

djsturm said:


> Sweet now that your done flaming..... could you possibly post a link to something with working DL?


he did...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380430

should work, didn't check though.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> he did...
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1380430
> 
> should work, didn't check though.


He kind of did.... the rootzwiki site had dead links. the xda site i had found earlier has a mirror that seems to work. now ive downloaded and tried odin v1.83 and 4.03 niether of them seem to recognize the MD5 file as valid....... on 1.83 it says
<ID:0/038> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> MD5 hash value is invalid
<OSM> CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5 is invalid.
<OSM> End...

and on 4.03 it simply wont let me load the md5 without crashing odin.... any ideas?
For the record, im not a noob... but none of the forums on xda or here had said anything about the older ep4 software working for the FP1. i know they did some serious changes with the fp1 and i didnt want to risk it before i found something that was confirmed working..... trying to get this phone back before the 14 day period....


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol whoops i guess i should have tested the links myself.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Imnuts website has everything you need. I believe it is imnuts.org but a simple google search will find it.Found it for you: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

so no ideas why odin wont flash this?


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> Imnuts website has everything you need. I believe it is imnuts.org but a simple google search will find it.Found it for you: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


downloaded those files twice now.... cant get odin to recognize the md5......


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Downloading ee4 now to see how that does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

This works; probably done it a couple dozen times lol

http://www.chargeforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4140

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

djsturm said:


> downloaded those files twice now.... cant get odin to recognize the md5......


I had a problem with them too. I finally found an old EE4 file I had. Just flashed it and took the updates to finally get to FP1.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

ok so for the record if you want to unroot the charge from FP1 the only way i was able to do it was useing the EE4 md5 and charge pit file than update manualy through the OTA


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

djsturm said:


> ok so for the record if you want to unroot the charge from FP1 the only way i was able to do it was useing the EE4 md5 and charge pit file than update manualy through the OTA


I have a working EP4D file that I have used about 5 times, but I don't know where I got it. Do you want me to upload it on my website?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

you might not be extracting the file first they have the same file type but work differently. 7zip can extract it


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

A couple things, try a different usb port, get a new cable, reinstall Odin... Odin recognizes md5 so it's gotta be one of these issues. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> A couple things, try a different usb port, get a new cable, reinstall Odin... Odin recognizes md5 so it's gotta be one of these issues. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I understand that... and yes i tried to extract useing 7z still same error.... it worked fine with the EE4, ota updated to ep4, than another ota update to FP1.... the only EP4 md5 i could find was the same md5 hosted on two different servers both failed...


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey DJ, don't know if you saw my link above but its nearly fool proof on returning to stock (ep4). Bloatware and all. If you're having issues with other files it might be worth looking at that guide. Myself and so many others have done it numerous times trouble free
Usually the biggest issue is getting into dl mode or getting Odin to recognize the phone. Neither of those seem to be issues for you so you should have no problem making it work.: know the links are good there so might be worth dl the links from that sight.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Brewer said:


> Hey DJ, don't know if you saw my link above but its nearly fool proof on returning to stock (ep4). Bloatware and all. If you're having issues with other files it might be worth looking at that guide. Myself and so many others have done it numerous times trouble free
> Usually the biggest issue is getting into dl mode or getting Odin to recognize the phone. Neither of those seem to be issues for you so you should have no problem making it work.: know the links are good there so might be worth dl the links from that sight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I appreciate the links u provided. I had already rerooted using ee4 though and returned my charge already. Got a killer deal on a gnex I couldn't pass up. Thanks everyone for all your speedy help. .. rootzwiki has yet to disappoint 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Oops, sorry! didn't read your last post well. My mistake. Have fun with the gnex!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mowbray1 (Aug 22, 2011)

_he said he did all and then OTA update to FP1... thats as far as one can go and be stock_


----------



## mzeemartin (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking at the superuser zip file that I used to root the phone, it appears that the "su" binary was replaced and a package called Superuser.apk installed. (Cursory examination, I will look into it deeper but wanted to get feedback if this is a dead end.)

For unrooting, rather than replacing the whole kernel back to EP4, would it not be possible to replace "su" with the old binary, and un-install Superuser?


----------

